# Trading Tommy?



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Now that the highly paid Gugliotta finally is entering the last year of his contract, he may no longer be impossible to trade. Some teams may be interested because his salary disappears in a year, and that could allow them to go after free agents in the summer of 2004. 

The Suns might be interested in trading Gugliotta if they can save money off the $11.7 million due him in the upcoming season. 

A trade involving Gugliotta could end up as a complicated three-way deal. 

Colangelo, while not commenting on any specific player, said, "We have to explore scenarios to reduce our exposure to the tax threshold." 

Three way?? Who are you interested in, what do you guys thing his trade value is, I think Outlaw could be traded aswell....


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'd trade him for Antonio Davis straight up


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I would like to trade him, but it wont happen. No team would want his contract and i think the suns rather have all that cap room next year.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhatDaddy3100</b>!
> I would like to trade him, but it wont happen. No team would want his contract and i think the suns rather have all that cap room next year.


these are the type of contracts that alot of teams look for at the trade deadline. Im not saying he will get traded but it could happen.

For instance, take a golden state warrior situation. last year they wanted to find a way to make cap room to resign arenas at the end of the season but couldnt do it. if gugliottas contract would have been coming off the books after this season the warriors would have probably made an offer to get him. im not sure what they could offer to be off assistance to the suns but if they can get a player who fills an immediate and future need for googs theyll probably do it. if not then they should keep the cap space to themselves.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm feeling that logic. The Nets could be a player in that scenario. K-Mart is a free agent next year and if they trade Deke to Pheaonix for Goog and Outlaw, that would free up money for Kenyons new contract.


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

I wish you guys could trade him, but I don't think that any team would offer much for him.


----------



## donshadyj (Jun 20, 2003)

I think that there are definitely teams that should be interested. Not because they are at all interested in Googs, but simply because his contract comes off the books next year. This way they can get rid of someone whose contract runs for a couple years that they dont want, and take Googs' contract, and have loads of cash next year. They don't necessarily have to be interested in the player or want to re-sign him at all. Its just a contract thing. 
It might just turn out that the Suns keep him and opt to have the cash come off their books next year. That wouldnt be terrible, and we can pick someone up next year. Anybody know what pennys contract is and when it expires? Becuase that would a lot of cash coming off too.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

We want Joe Johnson, find a way to fit him into a trade with Dikembe and it might happen, Penny and Johnson for Dikembe didnt go over too well with you guys, but i think thats fair


----------



## donshadyj (Jun 20, 2003)

That is definitely not fair at all.. Penny and JJ for Dikembe. Honestly, I don't want Dikembe for free. He's old and his game is starting to get limited, and he is going to take time away from our young, probably just as good centers. 
And to say that we are going to trade are top 2 shooting guards is ridiculous. Penny showed that he still has game in the playoffs, and JJ is our future at only 22! I don't care tooo much for penny, but JJ is the man.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> We want Joe Johnson, find a way to fit him into a trade with Dikembe and it might happen, Penny and Johnson for Dikembe didnt go over too well with you guys, but i think thats fair


it didn't go over 'cuz those are both of our shooting guards and dikembe is OLD as the mountains.


----------



## hitokiri (May 22, 2003)

a good idea would be Theo Ratliff. Most think the Hawks are going to rebuild and Theo would be a perfect fit for the suns. It would probably cost a future pick. Maybe Googs and a future first for theo.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I dotn want theo either, he has had nothing but injury problems too, i say we jsut keep googs and use the money we get from his contract somewher else.


----------

